# Just had my first litter of skunks



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey there

Ok so the skunks have been born!!!

I thought it would probably take some more days since my skunk wasn't acting aggressive at all, on the contrary ; she was just so affectionate and sweet ; I noticed the behavior of her which was that she was very restless and kept asking for attention; jumping on and off the bed a whole day; she didn't eat and she only had a little water which is odd; a skunk without an appetite.

Since she wanted to climb the bed which is a hard job when you're pregnant; she begged me to take her onto it, but after taking her on and putting her off for hours: I decided to just move my matrass onto the floor. Around 2 am she lay down beside me and turned over on her back so I could place my hand on her stomach and she went into labor!!!

She just decided that she was going to have her babies right on my bed with me in it!!! she was in pain and often came to me to give me some of her licks and around 3 am the first baby was born the whole process kept going until 6am so I am not able to sleep now :whistling2: 

I could see everything as she was doing her thing with me right next to her. Since it's her first litter I was expecting 3 to 4 babies but it turned out to be 7!!! 

She ate almost everything except two placentas which she thought was a little too much: so that's the reason why she didn't eat before; she knew she had to eat this much later on :mf_dribble:

All the kids came out perfect and started breathing ; even two of them started crying while their heads just popped out of her vagina.
She gave birth to 3 black and white( presumably) and 4 albinos.

She forgot to bite through 2 umbilical cords with the attached placenta still on it , but after the whole struggle she found the time to do it.

After all the kids were born and licked and been cleansed I thought she was going to take them to her nest but hell no; she just took them under my bed(the frame,since the matrass was still on the ground: messed up with blood and other liquids ) I have carpet on the floor of my bedroom so I hope they're not too cold and hope she will feed them and finds the time to nourish them all.
During the labor she threw her kids everywhere and so she had to collect them all together but she seemed to be not sure if she found them all and came up to me to ask me if I didn't hide any of her kids.

So she has 7 babies , maybe 8 if she still has one coming but I don't think so and don't hope so; 7 is more than enough.

I'll keep it updated here


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

7 babies, congrats. hope they all do well including mom.


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

p.s post pics, so we can see the gorgeous 7.


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Awwwww yes pics please!!! :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW congratulations on the new arrivals & how wonderful she chose to let you be by her side through the event. You are one very privileged person in my eyes :no1:

I hope all 7 babies now go on to grow big & strong : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats so so great that she was so trusting and had them just next to you! Amazing, thats really a special thing you must be so proud!!! SEVEN! HAHA, thats so many, shame your not in the UK eh!: victory: Pics as soon as you feel ready please


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations to you and the new Mum:2thumb: Sounds like you have an excellent bond with your girl for her to trust you that much. Keep us updated and pics when the time is right


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww eeeeeeeeeeeeee how have i only just seen this :bash: LOL 


That is fantastic news hun nothing like making you think there was longer then bam there they are :lol2:

Hope mum is doing well and babies are okies too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

wouldlove to see some pics when and if the time is correct, well done to mum :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow! Way to go! 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

congratulations, you must be over the moon!

Nerys


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

*Pics of their first day*

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies!!!

It was a stressy night(morning) but she did it , while she started going into labor she kept coming onto my lap and climbing to my face, when the first baby's head popped out I tried to leave the room so she wouldn't get disturbed, but while I was sneaking the room she was running behind me with the head still hanging out so I knew she wanted me to stay with her ;which I did and which was very fascinating to watch and at the same time also painful because I saw how hard it was for her to drop some of them; while others just popped out in a minute or so.The first one was just born and cleansed when she took it in her mouth and laid it into my lap; I didn't touch it and so she took it back to lay it on the bedsheets.

She did leave a mess afterwards and she took them under my bed ; but since my floor has a draught I didn't know if it was the best place to let her care for the little ones; she didn't make a nest there and just picked them up in her mouth and laid them on the floor without any covering . She also still had the urge to come to me and climb onto my legs rather then being there with her babies so I called the vet who told me that she seemed like she was trying to share her love between her babies and me and since the draught/cold floor could be a problem, the biggest problem he said is that she might not feel comfortable and not knowing where to leave her kids. He told me to move the kids and mommy to a smaller space: which I have build before I had them in case of a futura pregnancy; but I couldn't put my skunk in there in time since she was not showing any aggression or irritation towards me at all and so I didn't expect her to get into labor yet.

I had to pick the babies up with a sheet which had been used or dirtied during delivery; so I had them taken to the place and put mommy in too and she immediately started digging the sheets and stuff all around to make a comfy little place; so she seemed to be fine with it. I had to take her to there because she needs to bond with the babies which is easier to be done in a small area where she can't lose any of her offspring and doesn't have to share any attention with me.
I am also not going in, unless it's for refreshing drinks and food or for some PICS:2thumb:!!!!

I had to be fast; since I didn't want to disturb the litter and mommy, but she climbed onto my arm while I took some pics: very rapidly so hope you'll like it.

I hope they'll be doing fine and that mommy will feed them , after doing some hard labor: she got some veggies and baked pigeon filet which would strenghten her.

Not yet 1 day old skunks!!!.


----------



## lukeayers1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

awww bless the lil black 1 is a bit of a loner lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

*OMG!*

How GOURJOUS!!!! LOL, theyre honestly so gourjous, they all look so big and healthy too, and its great how you can see there colours etc even now, looks like theres a couple of silverbacks, albinos and a classic so a great mix of gourjous babies! You'll never ever ever want to part! LOL:flrt:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

very nice pics, will keep my eyes on this lot, to see all the wonderful pics. hope they all make it.


----------



## RobynHart (Mar 9, 2009)

awww wow, i never fort id say this about a skunk but their so cute :flrt:
ive never even seen a skunk before other than on tv, and i didnt know people could have them as pets.
thats so good that she wanted you there for the birth too. x


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

They r stunning ,my friends lou and ray have got 6 skunks and i think they r breeding with them,but now i can see what new born skunks look like and i find it so lovely seeing them all snuggled up together how sweet aaaawwwwwww.i want 1:lol2:.i wish i can afford 1:flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

rox.bear said:


> They r stunning ,my friends lou and ray have got 6 skunks and i think they r breeding with them,but now i can see what new born skunks look like and i find it so lovely seeing them all snuggled up together how sweet aaaawwwwwww.i want 1:lol2:.i wish i can afford 1:flrt::flrt:


do they already have babies too?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

*This has been a BRILLIANT read and your bond with mummy must be very good for her to trust you like that ! :flrt:*

*Congrats i hope mum, babies and you get some well deserved rest after that hectic night*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ok in your first post you included that you lived in belguim and that skunks where illegal in your state but you are allowed to keep them but i have to ask what are you going to do when they come to the age to leave mum as they are stunning but i have no idea what else to say so hun whats going to happen? xoxo


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

lukeayers1983 said:


> awww bless the lil black 1 is a bit of a loner lol



lol: that's why he's the one who's crying in the 2nd pic: thrown out the group poor lad.




quilson_mc_spike said:


> ok in your first post you included that you lived in belguim and that skunks where illegal in your state but you are allowed to keep them but i have to ask what are you going to do when they come to the age to leave mum as they are stunning but i have no idea what else to say so hun whats going to happen? xoxo


Hi there


I've already did my research about this before letting them mate or bringing into the male.
I've bought my skunks in Denmark,Germany and The Netherlands;where these animals are legal and where there's a huge demand for them but not enough of offspring available: for this reason many of the skunks kept here are those of inbreeding so I'll find a place for them if the'd grow up and hope they'll do!!!


If I can't seem to find a house for them ;I'm still having lots of space where they can grow old; but will get spayed and neutered, so I've got solutions for them. I've also had two shops in Germany and The Netherlands who told me they'd accept baby skunks for sale ; although I'd never hand them over to any pet shop ; If I can't find a proper house for living then they'd end up with me.


Thanks everyone for you loving the little ones


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

lukeayers1983 said:


> awww bless the lil black 1 is a bit of a loner lol


aww i want this one


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

they look blind.
are they for alittle while? or do they just have their eyes closed?


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

They're born blind,naked(fuzzy) and deaf; their eyes will start to open at around 3 weeks time :lol2: the eyes and ears are still developing but their vocals are well trained already .


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are amazing :2thumb: many congratulations:no1:


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

as soon as i move out im getting one.

forget a sofa, bed, table for my new home. skunk first! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there


I've already did my research about this before letting them mate or bringing into the male.
I've bought my skunks in Denmark,Germany and The Netherlands;where these animals are legal and where there's a huge demand for them but not enough of offspring available: for this reason many of the skunks kept here are those of inbreeding so I'll find a place for them if the'd grow up and hope they'll do!!!


If I can't seem to find a house for them ;I'm still having lots of space where they can grow old; but will get spayed and neutered, so I've got solutions for them. I've also had two shops in Germany and The Netherlands who told me they'd accept baby skunks for sale ; although I'd never hand them over to any pet shop ; If I can't find a proper house for living then they'd end up with me.


Thanks everyone for you loving the little ones[/quote]

wow hun they have a special owner atm im a little upset/agravated as my female hog is showing pregnancey signs but shes never sen a male and its worried me :s x x


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> wow hun they have a special owner atm im a little upset/agravated as my female hog is showing pregnancey signs but shes never sen a male and its worried me :s x x


Thank you deary

Maybe the little hog decided to go out on adventure while you were asleep:whistling2: they're sure smart little critters as well.

I've had them when I was a kid; it was a couple but only had them for three years, but no babies: although the make tried mating her: but I was in shock when I saw what kind of pole was poking out throw his hindlegs :lol2: At that time I wasn't suprised the female never became pregnant: it would have come out of her mouth :lol2:
Maybe yours is having a phantom pregnancy ? I don't know much about hoggies; only that they're darn cute :flrt:

Hope your hoggy will be fine and bet she will


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

HOLY COW!!! HOW CUTE ARE THEY???

CONGRATULATIONS and WELLDONE to the Mummy too


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohhhh Namine (can't do the little thing above the e sorry)

Massive congrats to you and a hugee well done to mummy skunk. They are truly gorgeous and you must feel so privieged and proud to have been able to share such a wonderful moment with her (is it Namine who gave birth?)

Can't wait to hear updates on these little ones xx


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations. Wow your female must be so laid back. The pictures are stunning. Keep them coming.


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot !

It was Naminé the black and white chip who gave birth to this litter.

She's nursing well at this time and she's acting protective now which is a good sign.

I'll definitely keep this updated and the pics will be following so we can see how skunks grow and how they change in their first weeks of life(if things go the way I hope they'll go)

Keep coming back since pictures will come at least once a week; makes it easier for me as well to see if all of them are getting fed and in good condition.

nighty night xxx


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

how great she chose to share this with you - all i have read is that the mums get really nasty and attack anything or eat there babies if someone disturbs them - so good to see it isnt the case when they are properly socialised 

Can i ask what colour are mum and dad


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi there:welcome:

mommy is: black and white (chip: the white marking on her feet)
her parents were:albino and classic

daddy: small albino horny male 

his parents: albinos

goodnight to all


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

*1 week has passed so new piccies*





























































































































































PS: they're all doing very well!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww wow fantastic news all is still going well 

how adorable are them lil bubs :flrt::flrt:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

:flrt: Adorable!


Thanks for updated pics, looks like all is going well.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo there gourous, great news and congrats, hows mum?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

davebrum said:


> how great she chose to share this with you - all i have read is that the mums get really nasty and attack anything or eat there babies if someone disturbs them - *so good to see it isnt the case when they are properly socialised *


Dave I suspect this is an exceptional case of skunk motherhood. I have never heard of anyone else who's female has been this laid back during birth/nursing no matter how socialised they are.


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to y'all

Ofcourse the first week the kits aren't that different than at birth; except bigger and the fur is growing , I'll keep the weekly pics coming, so next time they should be bigger and more hairy :mf_dribble:
From the third week it's the most exciting time since their eyes should open and the baby gets more character.

Mum is doing really well, she's not aggressive towards me but she is protective towards her kits, which was what I was hoping she would do but she's being a very loving mother but at the same time she also comes to me so I can touch her and give her a cuddle. I have to say that although she's calm with me she doesn't like others to be around , so when somebody comes too close she starts stomping her feet and make the sissing sound.

She has lost some weight due to the birth( seems logical :bash so I give her some more caloric food which would also increase her lactation volume(fatty protein). She does prefer bigger pieces of food because she wants to take it to her nest where she can nurse and eat at the same time. 

But she's still the sweet little thing she was before but is protecting her kits like a real skunk mum should be doing so I'm really pleased with that.

I'm sorry for the fuzzy pics from the little ones, but I couldn't get a bright clear pic this time: maybe next week : victory:?


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

It is amazing that she seems to be this laid back with you. Even having the babies in the open is a shocker for me. I always thougth they would want a secure and private denning area. Great pics keep them coming.
ian


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Ian

She's not in the open but she has build her nest wit rags and sheets in a pen where she's locked up: it may seem like it's open but It's one square meter and 80 cm high , as you might see I've used white plastic tablecloth to stick on the walls and the flooring of the pens which makes it easy to clean: especially with a pregnant mum and babies it has to be cleaned out twice daily to keep a hygienic environment.
She does't like boxes to sleep in; I have a box on my bedroom as well, also a dog basket but she always chose my bed for her to sleep, even when she went into labor she had the opportunity to give birth in the box with sheets which she collected before or the dog basket but she chose to deliver the babies on the matrass and afterwards lay them down underneath my bed and so I had to take them to the private pen where she still is nursing the kits ;she seems to prefer other sleepingplaces , my other two skunks like boxes and stuff like that. When I don't keep naminé at my room but in the skunkarea she always choses the hammock to sleep in so I guess she just likes some fresh air on her back and act like a real diva :notworthy:.

How are your little ones doing???
So yours are around 4-5 days older ?


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

*2weeks have passed !*











































































up to the next week!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Great photos, i so want a skunk


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nice one! glad to hear they are all doing well 

N


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there. Your pictures are great. A nice photo diary of them growing up. Mine are coming on well thanks. I am well behind in taking pictures but will hopefully get some more put up soon. I had a quick peek tonight and their eyes are open now but they are still squinting.

ian


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow Ian great news as well!!! 

How old are they now? not yet 3 weeks? and already opend up their eyes; I'm so looking forward to that moment myself.

I'm soooo looking forward to some updated pics of the little ones observing the world!

Have fun being a daddy :flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you.

They are two weeks 5 days. I think the eyes must have started opening yesterday. I dont know if this is early for skunks. Maybe because there are only 4 in the litter they are coming on quickly. They are really growing and starting to move around quite a bit.
Ian


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

In the meantime some pics of mommy nursing kitties


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Fantastic pics.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

wow, great pics again!

Snuffs babies are now coming out and about on their own, woke up this morning to three little heads watching me from the edge of the wardrobe!

Snuff is now being a lot better, at least with me, now the kits are running about and playing and being little terrors!

i had eyes open just after 3 weeks in two of them, but the third did not open them up till about 3-4 days after the other two 

N


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

*4 weeks old!*

I have to appologize for not putting up 3 week old pics: but nothing really changed except for some growth but at 3 weeks there weren't any eyes open, the first one(classic girl) started opening her eyes at 3 weeks and 2 days. 
the sexes: 4 albinos: 3 females 1 male
3 black/whites: 1 female 2 male

So now all their eyes are open: but they are so active it's hard to take some decent pics without moving fur in the pics :whistling2:
They are becoming very playful , especially the ones which opened their eyes first; like stomping feet and playing with my fingers; funny little things!

so here are a couple of new pics of today(exact 4 weeks):


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that they are coming on well.  Why can't you be here, would love an albino. Isn't it great when they stomp. So tiny and so full of attitude. Love them.
Ian


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Hellow there Ian!

First off: how are you and the little(bigger) ones doing?

I just wish I could be in the UK; I get bombarded with hate mail here most of the time from Dutch people calling me names because I ask 350 £ now for a little one and they always want one for 150 or less. I never knew people were so desperate in trying to drop prices that they start threatening me ; I just wish things could be easier:whistling2:

They are so cute indeed when they're this little and full of power and action. I'll take them to the vet this week: their first time; hope everything will be just fine. 

Have you found some new homes for yours already? 

best wishes


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there.
They are really going great thanks. I am really loving your pics though cause they add the bits I dont see cause mum is still not happy with us around the nest box. We have to lure her out with ferret biscuits and then shut the door on her and then handle them. Its the first litter my partner has seen and she is gobsmaked. She sits there talking to each of them and wants them all. I think we may keep one for her yet. I have had a few enquiries about them but I was so worried about how mum would cope that really haven't taken things alot further. Its really bad at what you are going through. I can't believe it. Selling animals has always been fraught with people desperate to have one and then letting you down but hate mail is a new one for me - shocking. Emigrate over here and then I can have one, lol. I will even say please!!! 



naminé said:


> Hellow there Ian!
> 
> First off: how are you and the little(bigger) ones doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous litter. Its never been an animal I've ever thought of keeping. Are they hard work? What about their spraying? Sorry they probably seem like really really silly questions but after seeing your adults and litter I cant get over just how lovely they are. I adore the 2 that are black and white but the white is more over the back than the black, and there one little white one with what looks like grey over its eye is adorable!


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Dear Ian: victory:

I'm glad yours are doing great as well and how your partner is talking to the little ones: so cute :flrt:
I wish I could migrate ; could save me alot of troubles and many more skunkfriends :lol2: it just seems I may be the only one this year with a litter of skunks in Belgium and people just don't seem to be embarrassed to threaten people just to receive what they want as long as it goes their way.

I'm really fortunate with my female Naminé, I was always allowed to have a check and am even able to take one of the kits while she is sitting right next to it; she hasn't been aggressive towards me at all, but she is when someone else is passing or the other skunks which are making noises. When she is nursing I just stroke her back or ears(which she loves) and falls asleep with my hand on her, she seems to trust me with her little ones. I'm just so pleased she's this docile so I know I won't have any problems to get her natural self back which she has been through the whole pregnancy and nursing period. I bet yours will be the same and won't make a problem too because you also have taken the babies and so she must have sensed or smelled it that you've handled them too without making a big fuzz about it, so everything seems to be very positive as well.

I'm so happy for you, that you'll keep one for yourself(partner) , have you set up the price yet which you'll be asking?

lots of fun with them for the time being and congrats for deciding to keep one yourself.

Hi royalpythonlover! ; thanks for the nice comment; your questions aren't silly at all, there's alot of misunderstandings about it ,that's why skunks have a general bad reputation: based on lack of knowledge.

They aren't necessarily hard work but they do need alot of attention (well most of them). There isn't an animal alike that can be compared to skunks; it seems like they are a mixture between,dogs,cats and ferrets all compressed in one active little "stinker".

They aren't comparable to snakes for sure:lol2: I have a boa as well and they don't look alike :blush:

You do need to clean lots of poo: big droppings; compared to their body sizes I think it's one of the few animals with such large dropping and the stinkiest part of a skunk is their poo; a skunk doesn't really have a smell from its own; if you have healthy skunks they won't stink as much as dogs or ferrets. Ferrets can really stink but a skunk although you would assume; they don't stink.
I have undescented skunk and two descented ones and the one which is undescented(the mom of the babies) hasn't used her weapon once; not even to my ultra active dog who jumps everything which moves.
I even dare to say that the undescented skunk doesn't smell at all, but that the descented ones seem to "leak" rarely, so they have a mild musky smell sometimes, but it's not even remotely close to ferrets.

So about spraying: I've never had to witness a stinky odor. They will try to run first when feeling threatened, stomping their feet, arching their back, making hard noises, and if nothing seems to do the trick; they are able to spray precisely but I'm not afraid of it because my skunk seems to trust me very well. I won't descent my skunks for sure since I now know that it's not necessary and can cause more problems then when I keep them entirely.

The albinos aren't really white all over their body; it's a mixture of creme white with some darkish creme , you can see the pattern (stripes) very well but on these pics it's hard to see but in real they don't seem to resemble true albinos.

They are really great pets for some of us, they can be as playful as ferrets without the overactive behaviour, ask for attention like a cat and like food as a dog.

For me they're super pets :no1:


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for your reply, I've been sat here half the afternoon reading up about them :lol2:
I cant imagine ever having one as a pet, though they do seem loads of fun! And If I had the funds I honestly think I'd think about maybe having one. Do you take your guys out? Are they expensive to buy? Do you have to have a special license to own one?


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

*some pics of almost 8 week old skunk babies*

It's been a while since it's been a hectic time, especially in finding nw homes for the little ones, the first one just left last week and the others will soon be placed in new caring families; most of them will get a new life in France :flrt: They'll all become real pepe le pew skunks :lol2:

so here I have some new pics of them ; they're really lovely and so vivid but it's great to have them for a little longer so they can still drink some milk with mommy.


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

They all are introduced to the other adult skunks over a week ago and they are all living a happy big family at the moment: although Roxas wasn't very interested at first and ran away from his own little kids, they soon settled down and started living together and sleeping together as well; I just wanted to let the little once get introduced with other skunks so they start to learn how to behave and act with other species ; which will happen when they'll get a new home with other sunks.
I've also introduced my dog but he's so active and one of the little ones; the black and white male doesn't like dogs so he sprayed a couple of times on my dog's face when he was being to playful with them; luckily it was in the garden but although they're small it doesn't smell that lovely either :blush:

That's the risk when having skunks in the house.

Also the other female I have (Lamyai) started to act normal again i the past two weeks and all her hair is growing back to normal; she isn't interested anymore in the male and he doesn't do her anymore as well; they're all calmed down and started their normal routine and behaviour again.
I'm not sure if Lamyai's been impregnated or not, but I'm glad she's acting 'normal' again: although still very wild and not tame; but that's just how she is.

It has been a great time dealing with baby skunks, but now time has come to the normal routine.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there.
Great pics as usual. I bet they were a handful. Fingers crossed for your other girly.
Ian


----------

